# CX706 Wiring Diagram



## slow-poke (Apr 16, 2022)

Recently I had to play with the wiring in my CX706 lathe and found that the provided wiring diagram was very misleading. I don't know if they simply wired my particular unit in a significantly different fashion than the provided wiring diagram or they are all like this. I have provided the actual wiring diagram in case they are all like this, and someone actually needs to troubleshoot their unit.

NOTES (changes from provided diagram) :
1) The hot and neutral are rolled
2) The filter unit is after not before the Start/Stop switch
3) The contact for the 1/2 speed A&B connections is actually only closed in R not F&R


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 17, 2022)

That was just sloppy! You went to some trouble to untangle it. Thanks for posting.


----------

